# [Taiwan NR] Lee Chiang (蔣礪) 5.91 Skewb Average



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 6, 2014)

He said that he was satisfied about this cuz this average was a little bit faster than practicing at home.:tu:tu

Btw he did so well in the 6x6 and 7x7, I was surprised that he was improving that fast!
Congrats for his NR, and I hope him one day will get the AsR!


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 6, 2014)

Awesome turning, awesome average!


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 6, 2014)

Jimmy Liu said:


> Congrats for his NR, and I hope him one day will get the AsR!



Don't make my job harder  Just kidding


----------



## sk8erman41 (Aug 6, 2014)

what on earth is going on in the background of this video? GJ on the solves


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 6, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> what on earth is going on in the background of this video? GJ on the solves


Front of a Mall, Hospital, crowded place. IDK!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 6, 2014)

I am not sure if he was but if je was signing his signature at the beginning this avg is DNF .
Idk what regulation it is but I am pretty sure I read it somewhere.


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 7, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I am not sure if he was but if je was signing his signature at the beginning this avg is DNF .
> Idk what regulation it is but I am pretty sure I read it somewhere.



Thanks for you carefulness, he was just filling the basic information such as name, events and rounds.


----------



## kcl (Aug 7, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I am not sure if he was but if je was signing his signature at the beginning this avg is DNF .
> Idk what regulation it is but I am pretty sure I read it somewhere.



Nah he was writing at the top. Probably didn't have his name filled in.


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 7, 2014)

Congratulations - if i'm not mistaken, this is at 成功大學?


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes, and it took place in the Multifunction Room.
Fun to see those guys practicing dancing while cubing indoor!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 7, 2014)

Jimmy Liu said:


> Thanks for you carefulness, he was just filling the basic information such as name, events and rounds.



Yeah it seemed suspicios but I think I am being a little rued not even congratulating him, congrats on the NR dude


----------

